# Lost Key or No Key Shimano Steps E8000 on my Tazer



## timatxds (Sep 25, 2007)

Hi all my Intense Tazer ebike has 200 miles on it and whenever I hit a decent size bump the electronics shut off and the bike powers down and i need to restart it. My guess is a battery connection???????

Secondly (probably the harder one to fix) I never received the keys to the bike from the shop! I called intense but the keys are specific to the bike and they don't have a way to know which key goes to my bike.

Im not ready to take a drill/void my warranty to my new $7000 bike but it also sucks just having it sit there.

Any thoughts ideas or similar experiences?

By the way when it works this bike kicks ass, super nimble, and responsive.


----------



## honkinunit (Aug 6, 2004)

timatxds said:


> Hi all my Intense Tazer ebike has 200 miles on it and whenever I hit a decent size bump the electronics shut off and the bike powers down and i need to restart it. My guess is a battery connection???????
> 
> Secondly (probably the harder one to fix) I never received the keys to the bike from the shop! I called intense but the keys are specific to the bike and they don't have a way to know which key goes to my bike.
> 
> ...


Locksmith?

Quite frankly, I'd be returning the bike to the shop where I bought it until they can get a set of keys. I have a hard time believing Intense doesn't keep track of that information. I can believe they wouldn't give it to a random caller over the phone, but if a shop called, I'm sure they'll find a way.

Cancel the credit card charge and watch the shop react.


----------



## Jack7782 (Jan 1, 2009)

honkinunit said:


> Locksmith?
> 
> I have a hard time believing Intense doesn't keep track of that information. I can believe they wouldn't give it to a random caller over the phone, but if a shop called, I'm sure they'll find a way.


Having worked in a bike shop, I know it near impossible to replace lost keys for customers. This is because the motor, battery and key info (barcodes) are on the bike box shipping label, which ends up in the dumpster with all the other cardboard every night.


----------



## FatTurtle (Apr 24, 2018)

Does your bill of sale have the bike’s serial number? Would that help?


----------



## jprider (May 24, 2009)

As an owner of a Tazer, the information was with the tool kit box. Have you checked there?


----------



## mtbbiker (Apr 8, 2004)

jprider said:


> As an owner of a Tazer, the information was with the tool kit box. Have you checked there?


That's where I found my keys.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ruffian (Oct 26, 2005)

Lock Smith should be able to pick it for about $20 if you take the bike to them. Then you can replace the lock/key assembly. I've drilled them out before and had locksmith pick. Lock smith is the way to go.


----------



## RickBullottaPA (Mar 4, 2015)

You have a serial number, call Intense. They'll help you out.


----------



## timatxds (Sep 25, 2007)

Thanks for the replies. I went to a locksmith and was able to get the battery out and fix the problem. The problem was the upper battery mount came loose. Now the bike works as it should.

Still no keys (The bike shop is looking for them) but I can at least ride the bike now.


----------



## matt4x4 (Dec 21, 2013)

$7000 for 250W ebike with no keys and a loose battery.
Luckily you fixed the battery issue, but still no keys  
For $7000 you'd think the lbs would help you out more.
I would have returned it, then built my own ebike for half the cost on a good frame.


----------

